# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [Silverlight 4.0] Spacewarrior

## cjub

Hi,
I've just created my first Silverlight game and would like to share it with others. It's actually a programming game. The task is to write some VB.Net or C# code to control a space warrior and let him fight with other warriors. It's not difficult, it take only about 30 seconds to create your first warrior. You don't have to install anything, only a web browser with silverlight is required.

www.spacewarrior.net

any comments and suggestions will be appreciated  :Wink:

----------


## Jenner

Nice!

----------


## cjub

so go ahead and give it a try  :Wink:

----------


## cjub

there was a little error in web service configuration, so if you couldn't create an account, please try again  :Wink:

----------

